# Please critique my 2 year old quarter horse



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

She just turned two, and I am only interested in riding her on the trail, but I would like comments on her conformation. The pictures aren't great, but the best I could do with no help:? Thanks


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, lets see here. This is gonna me long...






Shes hideous and so homely looking. You should find her a new home immediately so you arent embarassed by her. Lucky for you, i have a stall in my barn open with her name on it.

Lol, just kidding!

I think shes fabulous. Very nicely put together. Mature physically for her age. Nice bone to her legs. Gorgeous hindend. The only thing i see is a short neck. But, that could be from the photo angle.

Overall, im drooling. Shes lovely and you should be proud.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you so much. She's a doll and I love her to death. I don't think she has a short neck, and I do have photos where it looks much longer, but they aren't exactly flattering in other ways . LOL


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

CLaPorte basically summed up what I had to say.. she has lovely conformation.  (although.. I must say that Palominos are gorgeous horses overall.. not biased or anything!)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, I think that she has no hope of ever being a good trail horse. She will need lots of time in a big , green , rainy place, like . . like . . . my home!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Well, lets see here. This is gonna me long...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was going to say OMG HOWRUDE **** I think shes gorgeous!!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, let me say that palominos are usually not a color I get excited about but your girl is the exception! She is stunning! That perfect shade of palomino that everyone drools over on a beautifully built body (from what I can tell). Absolutely lovely!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This horse is put together very nicely. They don't come along as nicely conformed as this one all that often.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I agree with everyone else! She is absolutely lovely.. her build, color, gorgeous little head, and luscious mane!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

TimberRidgeRanch said:


> *I was going to say OMG HOWRUDE **** I think shes gorgeous!! *


Hahaha. :twisted


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

TimberRidgeRanch said:


> *I was going to say OMG HOWRUDE **** I think shes gorgeous!! *


Hahaha. :twisted:


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

wow. You have a well built 2 year old. Im jealous.. She is gorgegous! Have fun with her! Im gawking at her right now woww is all.. Speechless
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks, everyone, for the kind words. I liked her looks but I've been out of horses so long, I just wasn't sure. I know she has a GREAT disposition. Very level headed, calm, and willing to please. Hopefully she'll stay that way !!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

She would look better at my place I think. I love her, and her body, and I don't care for pallies or mares, but she captivated me! How tall is she?


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Right now, she's 15.1 and just turned two


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Very very nicely put together. Beautiful coloring. I too am not a palomino fan HOWEVER, we must make exceptions to the rules yanno? This is one exception


----------



## lamberhv (Jun 27, 2012)

She is so beautiful! She would be really Good for the show ring!
It's like my two favorite things in a horse- pally and quarter horse! Quarter horses are the best! And pally's are so beautiful! What a great buy!


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow :O I want her!! She is beautifully put together, I can hardly find a single hair to critisize :shock: Nicely matured for a 2 year old and she is going to make one stunning mare when shes all grown up. The dapples are so sweet too  If she goes missing, your not going to think of searching England for her are you... Good... *books airline tickets* :twisted:


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Customcanines said:


> Thanks, everyone, for the kind words. I liked her looks but I've been out of horses so long, I just wasn't sure. I know she has a GREAT disposition. Very level headed, calm, and willing to please. Hopefully she'll stay that way !!! Thanks again!!!


I think you better hide her!  She's gorgeous!


----------

